# Hello and question about jabs



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,
So pleased to see a forum for Cockapoo lovers, fantastic! Thought we'd say "Hi" and "Woof". 

Got our boy, Obiwan (Obi for short, my son is Star Wars crazy and would have named him Darth Vader if I'd let him!) last week. He is 9 weeks old today. I've been trying to get a decent picture of him where you can see his eyes but it's hard going to get him sitting still. I will keep trying...

He's the most adorable puppy and seriously clingy right now but I'm sure he's going to be just fine from things I've read on here. The kids and I love him so much already! 

He had his first jabs today and in the last few hours he yelps when you pick him up. He seems to be walking, eating, drinking, playing with toys etc. just fine. Just cries when you pick him up? I've read somewhere else online that this can happen with some dogs after their jabs. Has this happened to you? I was planning on waiting till tomorrow to see how he is, what do you think? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Great name for a cute puppy  

I think that it is totally normal that he yelps when he is picked up. It seems so long ago when Chloe got her shots but I remember Chloe doing the same thing. I don't think it was a problem for more than a day. We just told the kids to be careful how they picked her up IF they really had to pick her up. I am sure he will be fine tomorrow!

Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome. He looks really cute and very similar to my pup (will collect her in 10 days!). Where did you get him from? You are very good letting your son name him - my 3 and 8 year olds came up with some corkers. It cost me double scoop ice creams at the farm to bribe them into Poppy - they haven't quite learnt to aim high in negotiations yet!

Enjoy Obi and keep posting how you're getting on.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just like when we get jabs he will feel a little off, Delta was funny after her jab, give the back of his neck a rub where the jab was, sometimes it collects in a little skin poket and needs help dispersing. he will be fine


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie yelped when we picked her up if she had only just eaten, because the pressure on her little tummy hurt her - make sure she's not just eaten!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo had quite a big lump where they injected her which must have been quite sore. It went down after about 3 days.

Obi is well cute. Has he got a white chin and chest?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome Clare! Great name for the pup.  Mine don't react to shots, but I to have heard about it. Unless he's having problems, I'd just leave it for a few more days, it should heal on it's own soon.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, Obi is much better today and I'm able to pick him up without a yelp, thank goodness! Guess it was the jabs. Never thought it would make them hurt that much. Maybe he's a drama queen? Will fit in quite nicely with my family then LOL!

Hi Mandy, yes he has the white stripe on his chest and a tiny beard..so cute, can't wait to see what he will look like when he's older!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute name and cute puppy!!! my husband wanted a dog we could call yoda...lol then we got our little girl and he named he Lady...which is not manly at all. lol


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I'm off to the vets at 10 with Poppy for her vaccinations. She's really jumped up at the moment, nipping everything and everyone, so may be a fun morning.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Too late now, but I wrapped Rosie up in a towel so she couldn't jump about all over the place (a trick learned from having had a cat many moons ago). I think it actually calmed her down a bit. I took it off her when she went on the vet's table, but she was fine by then.

I hope it went well!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks I actually did that, I've bought her a blanket for going out etc, so wrapped her up in that and she was a model patient  Think i was more nervous and scared than she was.
The picture next to your name, I'm guessing is Rosie, she looks very cute.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, it certainly is! Although she's much bigger nowadays, as you can see: 









I'm glad your trip wasn't traumatic - great minds re the towel, huh?

Does your vet do puppy parties? They're brilliant for a bit of socialisation now she's had her first jabs.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Awww Rosie looks lovely, very cute. Yes the towel/blanket worked a treat. Im just struggling with the bitting stage, (i hope its just a phase), constantly nipping me all the time, hope she grows out of it


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> I'm off to the vets at 10 with Poppy for her vaccinations. She's really jumped up at the moment, nipping everything and everyone, so may be a fun morning.


Hope Poppys jab went ok?

Obi had his second jab this am and he is suffering again, poor baby. He made a seriously loud yelp when the vet jabbed him and he's been whimpering ever since. He's in his bed crying and sleeping on/off. I'm assuming he will be back to normal tomorrow just like last time. Shame there isn't a dog version of Calpol or something to give him for pain relief.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if he will let you put a little ice pack over where the injection was....he shouldn't be in too much pain tho.


----------

